# DJ~Senior Golden in Bad Shape



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Petfinder PetNotes

This is DJ, the senior Golden (we suspect he's a Golden...hard to tell in his condition) that we just pulled from a city shelter in Miami. How a dog can get to be in this condition is beyond me. I have not seen him yet, but the rescuer who evaluated him said this picture makes him look like a "show dog".


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Unbearable...


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Lisa, that is just sickening. Another Ryley. I hope he gets the care he needs and finds a home. I just will never, ever understand......


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor DJ. Hope you guys are able to make his golden years his true golden years. A big thumbs up to you for your efforts.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG ... poor ol' guy! I hope he finds a loving forever home with a comfy sofa with a spot to rest his weary head.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I tried to delete this, but for some reason it wouldn't...sorry.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> Oh Lisa, that is just sickening. Another Ryley. I hope he gets the care he needs and finds a home. I just will never, ever understand......


It is so awful, it really is. Unfortunately, he is not the only senior Sunshine has gotten in this condition. I remember Horatio for one...

It's amazing too, and Lisa can speak to this better than I, but there are a good number of rescues (golden rescues) won't take these guys (the older ones in bad shape I mean), or won't take them very often. I find that even more amazing.


----------



## gldnlvr2 (Feb 22, 2007)

Is he going to a foster home? I would love to help this boy. It is just too sad for me to take. I currently have 4 dogs (3 mixed breed rescues and 1 golden) and the city I live in doesn't allow me to have any more but I may be able to foster for a short time. I live in Illinois so I'm pretty far away from him. If he is getting fostered what state will he be fostered in?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

gldnlvr2 said:


> Is he going to a foster home? I would love to help this boy. It is just too sad for me to take. I currently have 4 dogs (3 mixed breed rescues and 1 golden) and the city I live in doesn't allow me to have any more but I may be able to foster for a short time. I live in Illinois so I'm pretty far away from him. If he is getting fostered what state will he be fostered in?


Right now he is going to be fostered in Alabama until we get him cleared medically. He will either go directly to an adopter or to a foster with the intent to adopt after that. We are blessed to have a lot of people interested in our seniors...it's amazing.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

GoldenShamus said:


> It is so awful, it really is. Unfortunately, he is not the only senior Sunshine has gotten in this condition. I remember Horatio for one...
> 
> It's amazing too, and Lisa can speak to this better than I, but there are a good number of rescues (golden rescues) won't take these guys (the older ones in bad shape I mean), or won't take them very often. I find that even more amazing.


What is sad about this dog and others like him, many rescues cannot pull from a city shelter like Miami-Dade because they have no vets who will quarrantine the dogs. The vets are all terrified of canine influenza... And of course shelter dogs are going to get kennel cough - it's almost a given...so lots of vets are saying "no" to them for fear they may have influenza instead when they present with symptoms. 9 times out of 10 it's kennel cough, but they don't want to take the chance. Which in my opinion is so sad...although as a dog owner, I can certainly understand how the general public would feel about a "contaminated" dog in the same space with otherwise healthy ones. I guess some vets aren't set up to have a quarrantine area. It's just so unfair though for the shelter dogs who come from urban areas. NYC is the same way.


----------



## gldnlvr2 (Feb 22, 2007)

How does he do with other dogs and cats and kids?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

gldnlvr2 said:


> How does he do with other dogs and cats and kids?


We won't know for some time - he needs to be medically treated and rehabbed. When he's stronger, we will likely kid and cat test him.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my heart is breaking for him. You are so wonderful to do the job you do.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh My poor baby. Thank you for helping him.Society is sickening when I see pict like this. the poor darling. I hope & pray he will find a wonderfull home.Thank you to all those helping him


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh that is just so sad to see him that way. I am so glad that your rescue got him Lisa. Oh it just breaks my heart seeing his picture. That is good that so far he signs of organ failure. I so hope that he will get better and get the love and home he so deserves.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I just received new pictures today of DJ. I wasn't really prepared for them. BEar in mind, these were taken after a week of fluids and food. They are so sad.

Petfinder PetNotes


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Haven't been able to get this poor boy out of my head. I don't know what I can do but if you need anything PM me. I'll be glad to help him in any way I can. I also live in Illinois so am pretty far away from him. Do you think he will be adoptable?

Jazzys Mom


----------

